# No A/c, No Furnace, No Fan



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Just got the OB back from the dealer because the furnace died back in November. As another long road trip approached, I figured I better get it into the dealership because we were headed north. Dealer said it was a dead wire and some "debris" was causing the problem. Suburban would not cover the work under warranty so I used my extended warranty and voila, $100 deductible later, I was out the door for another long road trip. Of course, everyone trusts the dealership and doesn't bother making sure the repairs are done correctly, right?

So here I am, day one of my thirteen day vacation. It's 3:45AM and a little chilly outside. I figured, let's kick the furnace into action. I used the remote and I hear the click.... nothing. Try it again.... nothing. What the @##%$)(#*$)$(*? I head outside, notice that the gas isn't turned on. I turn it on, get the magical and delightful green indicator and head back inside. Hit the remote and click.... nothing.

Hmmm... I'll hit the furnace emergency button and click.... nothing. I tried using the fan and A/C... click.... nothing.

You get my pain!

So here goes...

2007 Outback 25RSS
All I get is a clicking sound when I try to use my furnace, fan, and A/C
The battery is apparently dead (according to the dealership, they tried to sell me a replacement for $170) and I'm using Shore Power

Any suggestions? We'll be arriving at our final destination, Duncan's Family Campground in Maryland sometime this afternoon. I'll check back on the forums then.


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

Let this be a lesson.... never try to do OB repair when very tired.

Right after I posted this I realized one thing I never checked... the fuse!

I opened the box and there it was, a bright red button staring back at me. A quick change and we have warmth.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Asked and answered........this might be one of the shortest threads unless.................................................


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

We could keep it going for weeks if someone asked a "can my half ton pull this" question......


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

puffer said:


> We could keep it going for weeks if someone asked a "can my half ton pull this" question......


Or if it should be caulked. What color to use and what type. James


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> We could keep it going for weeks if someone asked a "can my half ton pull this" question......


Or if it should be caulked. What color to use and what type. James
[/quote]

No No. The question is "Will a 1500 amp fuse pull a 2500 amp circuit"? Technically speaking, I think it would, as long as the load did not exceed around 1500 amps. It MAY could handle a starting current a little higher, but not for long. Of course, you probably could get more amperage if you installed an equalizer capacitor. However, this equalizer capacitor would have to be installed so the load would come from the center of the power supply.

C


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> We could keep it going for weeks if someone asked a "can my half ton pull this" question......


Or if it should be caulked. What color to use and what type. James
[/quote]

No No. The question is "Will a 1500 amp fuse pull a 2500 amp circuit"? Technically speaking, I think it would, as long as the load did not exceed around 1500 amps. It MAY could handle a starting current a little higher, but not for long. Of course, you probably could get more amperage if you installed an equalizer capacitor. However, this equalizer capacitor would have to be installed so the load would come from the center of the power supply.

C








[/quote]

You guys are making this too hard. Just upgrade your fuse to a 1 ton and you'll have all the circuit needs covered for anything in the future.


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

In doing my part trying to keep the thread open I will ask a stupid question, how in the world do you open the fasteners on the outside furnace door? After I looked and poked at it I fiqured the next step would be to break it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

roo camper said:


> In doing my part trying to keep the thread open I will ask a stupid question, how in the world do you open the fasteners on the outside furnace door? After I looked and poked at it I fiqured the next step would be to break it.


The only thing on the outside of my Outbacker that is furnace related is the vent. Can you post a picture of what you're asking about?


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

If you mean the refrigerator vent door, just turn the little plastic thingies 1/4 turn with a dime or screwdriver, then pull outward. It will unsnap.

C


----------



## roo camper (Sep 17, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> If you mean the refrigerator vent door, just turn the little plastic thingies 1/4 turn with a dime or screwdriver, then pull outward. It will unsnap.
> 
> C


Thank You , didn't know what was behind it, but I will open it when I get home.

Thanks,


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Carson_Family said:


> Let this be a lesson.... never try to do OB repair when very tired.
> 
> Right after I posted this I realized one thing I never checked... the fuse!
> 
> I opened the box and there it was, a bright red button staring back at me. A quick change and we have warmth.


I'm happy you were able to fire up the furnace without too much trouble. However, the begging question is...

If the fuse was blown, did the dealer actually work on the furnace? Even if he did work on it, he apparently did not test it once the work was completed.

Maybe time for a new RV repair center?

Dan


----------



## scoobrtdoo (Aug 7, 2007)

After thinking through that very question about the fuse, I remembered that I had to switch a fuse out when we first hooked up the first night. Again, a very important lesson learned... don't attempt repairs or fixes when only working off 3 hours of sleep and ALWAYS run a test of all systems before leaving home.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I would wonder why the fuse was blown in the first place. You still may have an issue to deal with.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

California Jim said:


> I would wonder why the fuse was blown in the first place. You still may have an issue to deal with.


Ahh, but as was previously pointed out, the electrical problem could be solved with either Caulk, or a TV upgrade!









Seriously though, I'm not an electrical engineer, but I do remember some from my circuits class, like Power = Volts * Amps. And, I've also experienced that while on shore power, if the voltage drops in the campground and your A/C is running, it will try to draw increased current to make up for the low voltage until the circuit breaker pops. Is the same true with DC and fuses? So if the battery was low on voltage, would the current increase and blow the fuse?









I would suggest a new battery regardless since towing with a dead battery means no brakeaway brakes!!!


----------

